# Anyone know of any Cycling Coaches who have been involved in any lawsuits?



## sworkspilot (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm taking a Sports Law class and am also a USA Cycling coach, after doing a ton of searching, I really haven't found much in the way of cycling coaches being involved in any lawsuits. 

If anyone out there knows of any lawsuits that have been filed agains a cycling coach, post up, let me know some of the details so I can refine my search to find the case numbers and read the full case brief. 

Thanks for any help you can provide!

Mark


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

not sure this will help but I seem to recall a mention of a case in the USAC level 1 coaching manual


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Lawsuits have been filed against coaches involving doping allegations, if that's what you're after.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I recall USAC mentioning in it's annual email a year or two ago that no USAC coach has been sued. I don't know if this means "none successful" or "USAC affiliated," or if it literally means any USAC-licensed coach has ever been sued.

USAC as an organization has/is being sued for supposedly doping juniors, but the suit isn't directed vs. a specific coach.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

google Arnie Baker


----------

